# Honey & Wax Press System P1000



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

Does anyone have any first hand experience with Paradise Honey equipment?

I would like first hand feedback from a beekeeper about a Honey & Wax Press System P1000


----------



## Haraga (Sep 12, 2011)

Good question. I am interested also.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Is there a video available? I have run plastic extruders, and can see many problems with this aplication.

Crazy Roland


----------



## Haraga (Sep 12, 2011)

Roland said:


> Is there a video available? I have run plastic extruders, and can see many problems with this aplication.
> 
> Crazy Roland


Please expand.


----------



## JodieToadie (Dec 26, 2013)

Have you priced one? I think the sticker shock will stop you.


----------



## Haraga (Sep 12, 2011)

Yes Jodie but I would imagine that it is quite cheap compared to a new combine?


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

I ran recycled nylon floor sweepings through a twin screw extruder in the '90's with full computer data acquisition. it was there for a reason. Some smart alex(the boss) thought he could push it harder(in the "red zone"), and blew out the gear box. It needed torque and temperature control. The screens where constantly getting dirty and we would have to stop and change them. If they are using slots to vent the honey, I can not see how it would catch much of the fine wax. Look at the efficiency. Subtract from 100 percent. What percent did it catch? 

It is my opinion, that although this method has potential, this may not be the ideal implementation of the principles.

crazy Roland


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2SSW7Vfcfs

Here is the company's example of it functioning.

3:20 into the video is where you see the screw press.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Uncapper looks like a Cowen silver queen clone. I didn't watch the whole video, I'm guessing they recirculate the pile of wet cappings maybe? Be interesting to hear from an actual field test, everything works nicely on videos like this. What happens in the real world with broken frames, wires and an occasional nail is the true test. It's an interesting concept, though, and very compact.


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

jim lyon said:


> Uncapper looks like a Cowen silver queen clone. I didn't watch the whole video, I'm guessing they recirculate the pile of wet cappings maybe? Be interesting to hear from an actual field test, everything works nicely on videos like this. What happens in the real world with broken frames, wires and an occasional nail is the true test. It's an interesting concept, though, and very compact.


I agree completely I won't make the purchase leap until I hear some real world reviews, or the company offers me one heck of a guarantee


----------



## JodieToadie (Dec 26, 2013)

I agree with Jim. My first impression was of the uncapper. My thoughts were immediately 'they stole the design from cowen'. If you have to take the wet cappings and recirculate I do not think it is any more efficient than an old cowen spinner from the 28 frame unit. If you clean it out every 10 boxes the cappings and extract when the boxes are warm you get a pretty dry product. Plus it was made in the USA. I have no experience with the maxant juniors but I imagine the end result is similar considering cowen is promoting it for their new 28 frame units. It also comes down to payout. How much honey is left in your wax vs. what the unit costs. I would guess for my own operation this unit would possibly net me 40-50 more lbs per barrel of cappings based on my existing spinner. I would have to run it 6 or more years to make it pay. I am 100% sure that in my business as well as yours that the money spent could be deployed on something more efficiently.


----------

